# Update auf 2.2.19 — ISPConfig ist weg



## make-fun (13. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

 Kurzes Feedback zu meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit ISPConfig…

 Hatte vor 2 Wochen alles nach HowTo „The Perfect Setup - Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server (Dapper Drake)“ und mir einige Tage alles etwas genauer angesehen, aber keine Webs o.ä. angelegt. Nach der Meldung über die neue Version 2.2.19 habe ich diese heute versucht zu installieren — als Update —, mit dem Resultat, dass dies fehl schlug und auch die Version 2.2.18 weg ist!
Es gibt kein [FONT=geneva, arial, helvetica, san-serif]_ /root/ispconfig/ _mehr — somit [/FONT][FONT=geneva, arial, helvetica, san-serif]auch [/FONT][FONT=geneva, arial, helvetica, san-serif]kein [/FONT]ISPConfig mehr über die Domain zu erreichen.

Mit der Fehler meldung:

```
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
 mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
 tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
 tar: Child returned status 2
 tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
 ./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
 ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
habe ich diesen Hinweis gefunden: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3


```
[B]9 Change The Default Shell[/B]
  /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash, however we need /bin/bash, not /bin/dash. Therefore we do this:
  ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
  If you don't do this, the ISPConfig installation will fail.
```
Nun kann ich nicht sagen, oder dieser Hinweis beim 6.06 fehlte, noch nicht notwendig war, oder es überhaupt etwas damit zu tun hat… die 2.2.18 konnte ich ja ohne Probleme aufspielen…

Es ist für mich kein so guter Anfang, andererseits war ja noch nix am laufen.
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich ein Bug der anderen Benutzern widerfahren kann…

Ach ja, hatte vorher noch „apt-get upgrade“ laufen lassen und ansonsten nur den SSH-Port abgeändert — war also ansonsten ein frisches, aktuelles Ubuntu 6.06

Gruß


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

das ist kein Bug in ISPConfig sondern ein Bug im GCC unter Ubuntu 6.06, der verhindert dass man das aktuelle ClamAV kompilieren kann:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19222

Das lässt sich aber leicht beheben, wenn Du der Anleitung im obigen Thraed folgst. 

Nach der Installation wirst Du noch das SSL Zertifikat für ISPConfig mit den Folgenden Befehlen neu erstellen müsssen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4

und dann kannst Du ISPConfig wieder starten:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server start

Das mit dem Symlink ist nicht Notwendig bei Ubuntu 6.06, deswegen steht es nur im 7.10 Howto und nicht im 6.06 Howto. Schau bitte immer nur in das Howto, dass Zu Deiner Linux Version passt, da die Howtos speziell für eine bestimmte Version geschrieben sind.


----------



## make-fun (13. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> und dann kannst Du ISPConfig wieder starten:
> /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server start


Danke Till, aber wo sollen die Daten den her kommen — das alte Verzeichnis ist doch weg!? Ich muss also eine komplette Installation von 2.2.19 machen, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von make-fun:


> Danke Till, aber wo sollen die Daten den her kommen — das alte Verzeichnis ist doch weg!? Ich muss also eine komplette Installation von 2.2.19 machen, oder?
> 
> Gruß


Im Verzechnis /root/ispconfig liegen keine Daten, sondern nur Programme und Scripte, die sowieso komplett beim Update ersetzt werden.

Ruf einfach den folgenden Befehl auf, bevor Du das setup script neu startest:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

damit Du ein leeres Verzeichnis hast und der Installer in den Update Modus wechselst. Du musst nach dem Update aber wie oben beschrieben das SSL Cert neu erstellen.


----------



## make-fun (14. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Im Verzechnis /root/ispconfig liegen keine Daten, sondern nur Programme und Scripte, die sowieso komplett beim Update ersetzt werden.


Diese Daten/Dateien meinte ich 

Ich habe es zwei mal mit der "Ubuntu-Lösung" versucht, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Vorhandene Pakete sind gcc-3.3(war vorhanden) und gcc-3.4(nachinstalliert).
Die Variante "For all other linux distributions, the following steps should help:" war die einzige Lösung die dann funktionierte — musste den Server aber rebooten.

Aufgefallen ist mir auch noch, dass die Umlaute in der Install-Meldung nicht richtig dargestellt wurden:
	
	



```
Das Upgrade wird von Ihnen ge▒nderte Templates/Dateien von ISPConfig ▒bersp…
En uppgradering kommer att skriva ▒ver manuella ▒ndringar gjorda p▒ filer…
Cette mise ▒ jour va supprimer vos…
```
Das hatte ich vorher(2.2.18) nicht!?

Kann mir noch kein rechtes Bild des ganzen machen, sollte ich evtl. ein uninstall machen und nochmal frisch starten…

Gruß


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2008)

> Aufgefallen ist mir auch noch, dass die Umlaute in der Install-Meldung nicht richtig dargestellt wurden:


Welches Locale hast Du denn auf der Shell eingestellt?


----------



## make-fun (14. Jan. 2008)

Sollte bei UTF-8 doch eigentlich alles passen… 

```
locale
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LANGUAGE=en_DE:en
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```
und macht den ISPC, da wirklich was — dachte ich jetzt nicht. Verstehe einfach nicht, wieso es jetzt so dargestellt wurde, denn alle andere Text werden eigentlich richtig dargestellt.

Gruß


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2008)

Also ISPConfig selbst ist das egal, das beeinträchtigt keine Funktionen. Vielleicht sind die Umlaute auch bereits im Setup script defekt, muss ich mal nachsehen.


----------

